# My first orchestral track - Dalmatian Nights



## TSWO (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone.

This is my first attempt at writing something professionally for a full scale orchestra so be gentle. Give it a spin and share a thought maybe. Comments and suggestions about the music per se, the instrumentation, the sound quality etc. are more than welcome.

Enjoy!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, it's not my style and I don't like all these sweet violins and the turning around (on the ballroom dance floor) that's going on but in it's genre I think it certainly has quality. I couldn't do it myself for sure. So chapeau! What I do like is the jumpiness of the first 10 or 15 seconds. It also has some sort of Tango Waltz feel if I interpret that correctly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You could easily writhing film scores, well done you!


----------



## TSWO (Nov 26, 2016)

Thx guys for the time to listen to it and commenting 

@Casebearer I'm still trying to figure out if it is a tango... I wasn't thinking tango, but everyone tells me it sounds like a tango: Everyone besides real tango-dancers  who say this is not really dancable! Pop people think it's too "classical", "classical" people think it's too pop... You know... I guess that's part of the fun of composing something and sharing it with others!

@Pugg thx! I wish I did write film scores (getting paid that kind of money!)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi TSWO, good luck with whatever you're trying or wherever your going with your music!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> @Pugg thx! I wish I did write film scores (getting paid that kind of money!)


Never give up your dreams, perhaps one day......
Good luck.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I really like that and not just to be nice, I'd buy that


----------



## TSWO (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you @David 

Glad you'd buy it! I'd sell it to you any day if you could afford it :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TSWO said:


> Thank you @David
> 
> Glad you'd buy it! I'd sell it to you any day if you could afford it :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:
> 
> Merry Xmas!


That time will come, be patient.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

This is absolutely fabulous. I found it earlier on a classical thread (your introduction) and we are playing it repeatedly here in Uppsala, Sweden. We have been dancing to it all over the weekend. Can't remember a tune gave such an impression on me. Why don't you release it on Spotify, publish e.g. through spinnup.com, very trustworthy and affordable. I have done that twice myself and although my tune was sparsely played I got a small payment back, showing that the company is trustworthy.
Maybe you like this one:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Ffantasia-ciss-minor

Best wishes,
Kjell


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful piece Kjell, nicely composed. Only thing I'd need to mention is that I wouldn't have guessed from it we're in the 21th century. I don't mean that nasty, just as a fact.


----------



## TSWO (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Kjell! Being able to make someone you don't even know dance is what it's all about for me! 

I listened to your track and loved it too! All the best!


----------

